

Italian court finds seismologists guilty of manslaughter - ananyob
http://www.nature.com/news/italian-court-finds-seismologists-guilty-of-manslaughter-1.11640

======
chrisbennet
The title is missleading. I didn't see anywhere in the article that pointed to
the "real reason...".

~~~
ananyob
Some news sources have consistently misreported this as saying that they were
being tried for "failing to predict the earthquake". That would, of-course, be
nonsense as no-one can predict when an earthquake might strike. However, that
is not what the prosecution said - their case was based on the scientists
failing to communicate risk properly. Quoting the source: "The verdict was
based on how they assessed and communicated risk before the earthquake that
hit the city of L'Aquila on 6 April 2009, killing 309 people" That was the
real reason.

